# Available memory seems small



## jswhal (Oct 14, 2011)

My TP shows only 1.48 GB in internal storage, and 1.34 on the SD card, using CM9 A2. (these are the total space, not the available) This seems like a very small amount on a 32 GB machine. Is there a way to get more usable space?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jswhal said:


> My TP shows only 1.48 GB in internal storage, and 1.34 on the SD card, using CM9 A2. (these are the total space, not the available) This seems like a very small amount on a 32 GB machine. Is there a way to get more usable space?


1.48 internal storage is about right. the 1.34 you report is probably what is the unused internal storage. In settings/storage my TP shows 23.6 GB available. I think you are reading the screen incorrectly. I doubt that you only have 1.34 GB left on your SD card unless you have tons of audio and video files stored on it.

One can increase internal storage to a total 3.45 GB by using J.C. Sullins memory fix. You can read about it on the first page of this forum. It is a pinned thread titled
"CM7: Fixes for SDCARD issues". If you want to try the fix, you have to use it on a fresh install of CM9, that is the only way. Don't get caught up in all the other tips suggested in that thread. I have done this enough times to know how it works. If you need help, PM me and I'll explain in more detail.


----------



## jswhal (Oct 14, 2011)

nevertells said:


> 1.48 internal storage is about right. the 1.34 you report is probably what is the unused internal storage. In settings/storage my TP shows 23.6 GB available. I think you are reading the screen incorrectly. I doubt that you only have 1.34 GB left on your SD card unless you have tons of audio and video files stored on it.
> 
> One can increase internal storage to a total 3.45 GB by using J.C. Sullins memory fix. You can read about it on the first page of this forum. It is a pinned thread titled
> "CM7: Fixes for SDCARD issues". If you want to try the fix, you have to use it on a fresh install of CM9, that is the only way. Don't get caught up in all the other tips suggested in that thread. I have done this enough times to know how it works. If you need help, PM me and I'll explain in more detail.


The 1.34 GB total space is what it's showing, with 315 MB available. If I go into terminal and run df, I get

Filesystem Size	Used Free Blocksize
/mnt/sdcard 1G 1G 314M 4096


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

Try going into webos and check the memory status there, might be a problem with android not rendering the correct info in which case u can try flashing again after wiping


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jswhal said:


> The 1.34 GB total space is what it's showing, with 315 MB available. If I go into terminal and run df, I get
> 
> Filesystem Size	Used Free Blocksize
> /mnt/sdcard	1G 1G 314M 4096


I think it would be a good idea to run ACMEUninstaller which will reset everything. Next, just for good measure, in WebOS go to Settings/Device Info/reset options and run the full secure erase. Be sure your battery is fully charged as this takes around 45 minutes to run. Set up WebOS and then go install CM9.


----------



## jswhal (Oct 14, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I think it would be a good idea to run ACMEUninstaller which will reset everything. Next, just for good measure, in WebOS go to Settings/Device Info/reset options and run the full secure erase. Be sure your battery is fully charged as this takes around 45 minutes to run. Set up WebOS and then go install CM9.


That fixed it - thank you! Now showing 25.51 GB available.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jswhal said:


> That fixed it - thank you! Now showing 25.51 GB available.


Damn I'm good!  You are very welcome. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------

